# judging yardage



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:mg: Do you think it is better to get set up to shoot just looking at the target and judging yardage or to use some sort of a yard stick sa 10 yards flipped over and over to get the yardage to shoot or is this a person by person preference?


----------



## VTarcher9 (May 21, 2014)

I set up a target in the woods or stump shoot at a distance I "feel" will result in a saucer plate grouping. Then, I take a tape measure to see how far out I was shooting. Surprisingly, I seem to shoot better this way, and at a longer distance.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Judging yardage is certainly a personal thing. However, there are some things you can try to help. Finding 10 yards and flipping is popular. Finding half-way and doubling. Judging to another object that is closer and easier and then getting the remainder from there. Starting at the target and coming back to the shooting stake. I'm sure there are more ways to judge. You might consider using a couple that work for you. Our brains are all different when it comes to judging yardage. Find the combination that works for you.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup, it's a personal thing. some people pick out 10 yards increments, some people pick out 20 yards increments, some people just look at the whole length and call it. you have to experiment and find what method, gives you the most accurate results, most consistently. the key is to decide what method you want to use and stick to it, so that you get used to using it and get good at it. if you keep jumping back and forth between methods, you'll never make up your mind about which method works best, for you.
it doesn't matter much, which method you choose to use, just that once you choose, you don't change it, for no reason.


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

A range finder would work the best!


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:mg: I like to look at the target and see if it is a top or second pin shot. I usually have my first pin set at 25 yards and can stretch out comfortably to about 28 or 29 yards so since I shoot hunter class I usually only use the first two pin settings. Sounds weird but it seems towork for myself. Just wondering what the rest of you do?


----------

